# New LIGHT tires...



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Kenda, who have made really good mtb tires for a bit over a year now, is just breaking into the high(er) end road tire market. They're one of my team's sponsors, and I just got a new batch of tires in - Kaliente (125 psi, 120 tpi, dual-compound pretty-sticky rubber, "Iron Cloak" puncture protection) 20c and 23c. They measured pretty much spot-on, with the 23c being about 22mm and change, and the 20c being a real 20c. They weighed a whopping 160g and 190g, respectively, from a sample of six per. They don't look particularly long lived -they're sticky and soft - but they shouldn't cost too much, even retail. I can post pictures if anyone wants, including scale readings. I can't report on the ride quality yet, but I will soon!


----------



## redstone (Sep 22, 2004)

SDizzle said:


> Kenda, who have made really good mtb tires for a bit over a year now, is just breaking into the high(er) end road tire market. They're one of my team's sponsors, and I just got a new batch of tires in - Kaliente (125 psi, 120 tpi, dual-compound pretty-sticky rubber, "Iron Cloak" puncture protection) 20c and 23c. They measured pretty much spot-on, with the 23c being about 22mm and change, and the 20c being a real 20c. They weighed a whopping 160g and 190g, respectively, from a sample of six per. They don't look particularly long lived -they're sticky and soft - but they shouldn't cost too much, even retail. I can post pictures if anyone wants, including scale readings. I can't report on the ride quality yet, but I will soon!


I had some Kalientes not too long ago. They were great tires, but you're right - not particulary long lived. Very sticky. When I was racing mtb and riding the road quite a bit they only lasted a couple months. Don't know the mileage. Quick wearing but good tires.


----------

